# DXL - Dyno Nobel



## Captain G (7 April 2006)

DXL - Dynonoble is a new mining explosives company which came on the market today, (a new competitor to Orica I presume). Is it worth buying into ??


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (7 April 2006)

Hi 
Try this link.............
http://www.dynonobel.com 
Suggest you do your research here as I have shares in ORI and ORIPB..........MacQuarrie Bank ( I think) bought the company and has parcelled it out at a cost to buyers ( eg/ie ORIPB) and I guess DXL is the other arm of this transaction . 
As I speak ORI is going great guns time to cash in my profits at $25+..........as for DXL its your call.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 April 2006)

Hi folks,

DXL ... some positive aspects ahead for 
this one, with the prospects of a big
rally in May 2006 ..... 

..... we should see an underlying positive
tone for DXL, until mid-May 06.

Here's our key dates ahead, for DXL:

     19042006 ..... 2 positive cycles here
                    ... "explosive news" expected.

     05052006 ..... minor and positive

     08052006 ..... aggressive rally ???

     12052006 ..... minor and positive news???

     15052006 ..... negative ... finances? ... a high???

     26052006 ..... minor

     05062006 ..... minor

09-12062006 ..... 2 cycles - significant financial news?? 

     26062006 ..... minor

     05072006 ..... minor

     06072006 ..... spotlight on DLX

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## RichKid (19 April 2006)

Looks like DXL has slid slowly downwards after listing. They have cancelled expansion plans at one project because of prohibitive costs, wonder if they knew about it before listing but only released the decision afterwards.


----------



## Ranger (22 November 2006)

I have been watch DXL for a few months and been fairly disappointed. 
But i have recently noticed some brokers recommending to BUY. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on DXL?


----------



## stockpile (13 February 2007)

There was an ann today, and I can confirm that the ann that was made this morning will feature in the business media tomorrow.

Dyno will build ammonium nitrate plant in QLD that will cost $520 million.  There could be speculatory movement which affects tomorrows sp on the back of media coverage.


----------



## Ferret (21 March 2007)

DXL is looking like the sort of unloved stock Warren Buffet would buy into.

Price has slid since listing despite exceeding prospectus forecasts and the market rising as a whole.  First dividend is going to be paid next month.  Expansion plans and acquisitions are going ahead.

RIO announced last week that they are still being held back by availability of tyres and explosives.  It doesn't make sense that DXL won't benefit from the ongoing mining boom.

I can only think that people are worried about the downturn in US housing effecting north american profits.

AFI looks for long term value and has been buying.

All considered, I couldn't resist buying in at $2.29.

Ferret


----------



## Ferret (18 April 2007)

Not meaning to ramp, but anyone heard any rumours that explain big rise in price and volume this morning?

Ferret


----------



## benwex (18 April 2007)

Orica was approached by Private Equity...........


----------



## Ferret (18 April 2007)

Thanks, Benwex.  I've seen it in the news now.  Interesting times.

Ferret


----------



## gregb (19 April 2007)

I think DXL @2.50 looks cheep compare to ORI


----------



## trinity (16 July 2007)

> Monday July 16, 2007, 2:23 pm * Dyno Nobel DXL.AX fell 1.3 percent to A$2.36 after UBS cut its price target for the explosives company to A$2.60 from A$2.90, partly due to higher capital costs arising from the firm's A$300 million ($261 million) hybrid issue [ID:nSYD27972].




Hi,

Sorry, not too sure if I should post this in beginners forum or here as a specific stock.  I have been looking at DXL stock and waiting for a good entry.  Read the news above today and, what does hybrid issue mean?  


Thanks.


----------



## Ferret (11 December 2007)

DXL have announced they are going to walk away from their new ammonia nitrate plant project, having already sunk $280M into it!

Not very good for boosting confidence in management.  Wish I'd bought Orica instead, but perhaps they'll be rescued with IPL now making a full bid.


----------



## JimmySwell (10 March 2008)

DXL has climbed from $2 in late Jan 08 and is presently testing $2.40, even in this jittery market.

It's clearly shrugged off the Ammonium Nitrate write-off and investore realise that the mining boom still needs explosives.

I like the look of materials-related support businesses such as DXL, Orica, AJL, MAK and others. They're solid cash generators, without the wild fluctuations due to the price of Cu, Fe, Au, whatever.


----------



## reece55 (10 March 2008)

JimmySwell said:


> DXL has climbed from $2 in late Jan 08 and is presently testing $2.40, even in this jittery market.
> 
> It's clearly shrugged off the Ammonium Nitrate write-off and investore realise that the mining boom still needs explosives.
> 
> I like the look of materials-related support businesses such as DXL, Orica, AJL, MAK and others. They're solid cash generators, without the wild fluctuations due to the price of Cu, Fe, Au, whatever.




It's correlation at the moment with IPL is assisting in the process, most believe that DXL will be taken out by IPL shortly as IPL expands...

I have a nice little pair trade at the moment, long DXL short IPL, paying off nicely so far....

Cheers


----------



## reece55 (11 March 2008)

reece55 said:


> It's correlation at the moment with IPL is assisting in the process, most believe that DXL will be taken out by IPL shortly as IPL expands...
> 
> I have a nice little pair trade at the moment, long DXL short IPL, paying off nicely so far....
> 
> Cheers




Pay day........ IPL announces that it has entered into a scheme implementation agreement with DXL, with an implied valuation of $2.80. Finally DXL holders are going to get some money back after MacBank screwed shareholders on the float!!!

Cheers


----------



## chops_a_must (11 March 2008)

reece55 said:


> Pay day........ IPL announces that it has entered into a scheme implementation agreement with DXL, with an implied valuation of $2.80. Finally DXL holders are going to get some money back after MacBank screwed shareholders on the float!!!
> 
> Cheers




Ahahahahahaha!

In the words of Pauline Hanson... I don't like it!

Looks like it's going to trailing stop me on IPL and stop me on ORI. Stacking up debt at the moment = the most stupid thing I've seen in a while.

They might as well be pan frying grenades.


----------



## agro (23 April 2008)

check out the road block at 3.09

wonder whats with that? they want to hold the sp down before incitec increases their stake?


----------



## JimmySwell (29 May 2008)

For the past two weeks or so, DXL's price has been ranging in the $3.15 to $3.22 bracket. It cleared the $3.09 resistance but thereafter has remained relatively flat.

Is the market just waiting for IPL to lay an egg?


----------

